# "Meanwhile housing" - modular homes on temporary sites



## Brendan Burgess (23 Feb 2022)

Interesting idea in the UK 









						Our Solution — Modomo
					

We are pioneering the use of meanwhile housing to tackle the housing crisis. Our approach centres around land, homes and communities.




					modomo.co
				




Where a city site might take 15 years to develop, Modomo lease it for 15 years and install factory built apartments on it. 

When the 15 years is up, they move the houses on to some other location.

Brendan


----------



## JohnJay (24 Feb 2022)

its strange that there are only drawings of their developments, but no actual photos......


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2022)

JohnJay said:


> its strange that there are only drawings of their developments, but no actual photos......


Images and examples here


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2022)

We need to start viewing housing as having a utility value as well as a capital value.
HAPS, this sort of development and rented public housing is kind of viewed as a waste of money because the State doesn't own the asset. That's nonsense. 
We view the purchase of private healthcare by the State for the public in the same way. That's also nonsense. 

The State is providing an essential service for its citizens. That's a good thing. Whether it is good value for money in the medium term is the question but the answer should be based on data, not ideology.


----------

